

Salesforce reveals Wave, its analytics cloud - sgy
http://venturebeat.com/2014/10/12/salesforce-wave-analytics-cloud/

======
droob
"But Salesforce also poured lots of its own effort into building a completely
new product that’s intuitive enough for any person to use — just like such
popular games as Angry Birds, Candy Crush Saga, and Farmville."

I kinda feel bad for Jordan Novet, having to type that and somehow find a way
to keep pressing letters on a keyboard in a meaningless existence.

~~~
seanp2k2
This is a great name for a product where you expect the market to not know
what to do with it for a while before you shut it down.

~~~
mindcrime
> _This is a great name for a product where you expect the market to not know
> what to do with it for a while before you shut it down._

If only they'd named it "Buzz". Oh, wait...

------
trevvvor
That is a very unfortunate name.

